# Some people shouldn't own bettas



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

When I got Splash his 10 gal tank I gave my 3 gal to my next door neighbor because he has a ten year old daughter that really likes my betta. Anyhoo today he finally has the time to go out and get the fish and the stuff for it.

So I told him he should only put one in there...rather it be male or female because it's only 3 gallons. Well he said he was thinking about getting two females. I tried telling him to have a sorority of about 6 females you need a bigger tank. He said oh well the pet store will tell me. And I just couldn't believe he was not listening to me.

He has fish experience with oscars but not with bettas at all. I referred him to this site to do some research but I think he's going to do what he wants. I wish there was more I could do. Has anyone else ever had an experience like this? It is just so frusturating.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Sister is not cut for Bettas either. For some reason the Betta gives the illusion of thriving in 70F. My Mom says its an Opinion Bettas need clean and warm water.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Whhat! My mom listens to what I say so I'm thinking of giving her one of the Bettas I own as a gift of thanks for all she has done for them so far.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just told my Mom to read the book. Animal planets Betta care book.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeahh ChocolateBetta that is a book I actually approve of.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are only some minor inacurcies. But then again Fish Guide says Bettas live in pairs and are Omnivores.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I think over all is a real good book.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah everything Beside wild habitat.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

I was at Walmart today picking up a new filter cartidge and a mother and her child, possibly the grandmother too were buying a Betta male, CT. I told them politely that if it was me I would buy at least a 1 gallon tank with light and hood. Instead, they bought a .3 GALLON CUBE and didn't even buy conditioner or food. Poor Betta was a beauty too. Everytime I go to Walmart I try to give advice to beginners.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

That is cruel an not using common sanse to beging with. I bought my first Betta Lily and I at leats got her water Conditioner, Food and a 1g tank to start off with and I did not know squat about Betta Keeping but I used common sense which i hardly ever use by the way.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used common sense on Carter and decided warmer Better and bigger better.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I experience this with my mother. She believes bettas can thrive in 1/2 g tanks their whole lives with some gravel and a plastic plant ._. .... I told her they need more and she shrugs me off. And that is why I'm glad I no longer live with her and hear her telling me I'm spending too much on my fish, though I love my mom.. just not her hardheadedness.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mom knows I love Carter and never complains about him.


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

It is sad! They are fish, people, not just something pretty to look at. The smallest tank I have is 1G, but it is always clean. I can't STAND those .3G cubes, or the .5G "tanks"


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I know VeilTail I agree!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My smallest is ten gallons. Hopefully my either .25 or its .5 gallon refuigum.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Michael Vick is one that comes to mind.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I actually think he learned a lesson.


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

To top it off my hubby was trying to tell him too and he said "Oh what's the worse that could happen...it'll just die" and then laughed... :-( that's so mean. I feel horrible. I wish I hadn't given him that darn 3 gal tank...I would have never given it to him if I knew he wasn't going to heed my advice and properly care for the betta he puts in there.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry I try so hard to keep mine alive and healthy it does pay off


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessa24 said:


> To top it off my hubby was trying to tell him too and he said "Oh what's the worse that could happen...it'll just die" and then laughed... :-( that's so mean. I feel horrible. I wish I hadn't given him that darn 3 gal tank...I would have never given it to him if I knew he wasn't going to heed my advice and properly care for the betta he puts in there.


That's the sad thing. You try to be nice and give someone something for an animal and they don't want to properly care for it. That's why I no longer give anything to anyone unless it's family and I can bug them until they listen to me. (LOL) My nieces love bettas and they're step dad tried to tell them not to do so many water changes and I had to scold him for it. They're doing the right things but my bro in law just... :roll: Y'know.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Choc, with my many years as a listener since young, to simplify my point, people are born with a compassion and empathy or not. It is very hard for either to change.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Further, I have read the court transcripts describing how they treated (tortured & killed) the losing dogs. Michael wants his money flow continuing. The team that wants him and the fans that watch him should be ashamed. It's just a game. Life isn't.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

People sometimes change he deserves a second chance.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Jessa24 said:


> To top it off my hubby was trying to tell him too and he said "Oh what's the worse that could happen...it'll just die" and then laughed... :-( that's so mean. I feel horrible. I wish I hadn't given him that darn 3 gal tank...I would have never given it to him if I knew he wasn't going to heed my advice and properly care for the betta he puts in there.


My response to that is "I bet Hitler said the same thing about the Jews." I saw that on a post here and think it fits perfectly. Fish and humans aren't exactly the same thing, but it all comes down to ignorance and a complete lack of compassion for life.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If a Friend said that terrible fish thing I would cutoff all contact.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly.. I would take the bowl back and say you don't want to play a part in fish death and abuse. That guy is sick.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

callistra said:


> Honestly.. I would take the bowl back and say you don't want to play a part in fish death and abuse. That guy is sick.


Agreed. It's disturbing that he's perfectly OK with exposing his daughter to that kind of attitude toward living things. When I was a child I hated seeing all the dead and dying fish at the store... Especially when the ones that were still alive were munching on the dead ones.. I was also heartbroken when my first Betta in Elementary school died (my cat killed him while I was at camp because my parents didn't care for him like I asked them to, which included keeping the darn cat out of my room! They knew she loved to play with the fish (I also had a "paws off" aquarium decoration sign)).


----------



## TySAAAN (Dec 21, 2012)

Awwwwh. I feel so bad for all the poor little fishies :'(


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Choc, Do you know how they/HE tortured the dogs on HIS "compound"? I won't get graphic. 
I currently have my third APBT rescue so subsequently had a great dog(s) for 35+ years before they were "fashionable" I very well know the abuse some of that breed go through.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

OOPs, I forgot this is a Betta site


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The court hearing transcripts are/were available. 
Participating witnesses told all to save their own skins. 
A very sad display


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The court hearing transcripts are/were available. 
Participating witnesses told all to save their own skins. 
A very sad display


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The losers afterward would be subsequently tortured to death by Mike and his cronies....


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

I love my fish and don't want to hurt them. They are like my best friends since my human friend lives 900 miles away. I can't BELIEVE someone would stick them in a cup of water and call it a home.


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay so update. He went to Petco last night. Thankfully the person working told him to only get one in that size tank. He got a red veiltail male. He brought him home and he looked pretty healthy. I helped my neighbor set up his tank with the heater and gravel and decor. I also helped acclimate him into his tank. He seemed to listen to me since the person at Petco gave him the same info I did. 

I will try to get a pic of his fishie when I get the chance.


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Jessa24 said:


> Okay so update. He went to Petco last night. Thankfully the person working told him to only get one in that size tank. He got a red veiltail male. He brought him home and he looked pretty healthy. I helped my neighbor set up his tank with the heater and gravel and decor. I also helped acclimate him into his tank. He seemed to listen to me since the person at Petco gave him the same info I did.
> 
> I will try to get a pic of his fishie when I get the chance.


Such good news! Hopefully he will keep up with the water changes as well..


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah the 3 gallon doesn't have a filter so I told him he has to do two water changes a week. One 50% and the other a 100%. I will stop by to check up on him.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

VeilTail, OH THE HUMANITY. I've had my betta 6 months and I cringed at that post.


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

Which one? I posted a few


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Veil: The one about the fish in the .3 gal tank. This is my first Betta, but I had some experience before keeping fish and I also had common sense, even I new better than that small! My fish lives in a 1 gal filtered but it's always clean and he seems happy. My heart goes out to that fish.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Agreed. It's disturbing that he's perfectly OK with exposing his daughter to that kind of attitude toward living things. When I was a child I hated seeing all the dead and dying fish at the store... Especially when the ones that were still alive were munching on the dead ones.. I was also heartbroken when my first Betta in Elementary school died (my cat killed him while I was at camp because my parents didn't care for him like I asked them to, which included keeping the darn cat out of my room! They knew she loved to play with the fish (I also had a "paws off" aquarium decoration sign)).


I'm so sorry to hear that! I own a cat and a Betta (dangerous I know) but I have had previous experience owning both when I was little. When I first got my Betta I would leave home without shutting the door to my room and if I forgot I was terrified! Unfortunately my cat is getting older and she just isn't willing to fight open my tank (with a very secure cover) to try and get a meal when we feed her constantly (she is underweight so we encourage her to eat all she can). I very sorry about your Betta, he will be remembered!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

veilmist said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that! I own a cat and a Betta (dangerous I know) but I have had previous experience owning both when I was little. When I first got my Betta I would leave home without shutting the door to my room and if I forgot I was terrified! Unfortunately my cat is getting older and she just isn't willing to fight open my tank (with a very secure cover) to try and get a meal when we feed her constantly (she is underweight so we encourage her to eat all she can). I very sorry about your Betta, he will be remembered!


I actually still have the cat, haha. She's fat and loud and lazy. Since then all my tank hoods have been taped on and the door has never been open long enough for her to sneak in. She used to climb through a hole she found in the wall and get into the ceiling of my room as well 0.0 plus, I don't even remember now what color Flipper was.


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

I've tried to tell people about betta care a little, too... Unfortunately, it's not my place, and they won't listen to a teenager, but I just don't want them to know zilch like I did coming into this hobby. I have learned so much. I'm glad your neighbor got the right advice, though. He sounds like my dad, who argues that if they can live in cups at petstores, that's all they need. Thankfully, I don't get along with my dad, and knew better. My first betta started in a one gallon bowl that was heated with an undertank heating pad from a lizard. It was kept very clean, and I probably did /more/ than the recommended water changes. But of course, soon I conned them into letting me get a ten gallon tank.
It sickens me to hear of people who argue that if a fish/any animal can /survive/, it must be able to /thrive/ in the same circumstances.
EDIT: It's odd, I have three cats and not one of them bothers with my fish. They don't even seem interested in watching them, but I have caught them drinking from them.


----------



## VeilTail (Dec 16, 2012)

veilmist said:


> Veil: The one about the fish in the .3 gal tank. This is my first Betta, but I had some experience before keeping fish and I also had common sense, even I new better than that small! My fish lives in a 1 gal filtered but it's always clean and he seems happy. My heart goes out to that fish.


 
Mine does too. I was going to buy him, but alas, I have no room.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a cat and betta too!
They surprisingly get along, my cat is SO fat and lazy that he doesn't really go after the fish.
Once when the fish was in 3 gallon without lid (now in new 5 gallon with lid)
I went to my room, my cat in front of the tank DRINKING the water, my fish was fine and not hurt,
he was apparently too lazy to go to his water bowl -_-


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

If you see a parent, it works the best with young children age 6-7 or younger, buying a fish with their child and they do not appear to be setting up the tank properly (i.e. no water conditioner). I say to them, "Do you have water conditioner or are you using bottled water?" and if they say, "no". I say, "Then your fish is going to die!" 

I know I am bad. But, trust me that child freaking out will result in the betta getting a better home. I ONLY do this if I am 100% sure that the betta is not going to be properly cared for. I tend to hover and listen in to conversations before I say anything.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I actually still have the cat, haha. She's fat and loud and lazy. Since then all my tank hoods have been taped on and the door has never been open long enough for her to sneak in. She used to climb through a hole she found in the wall and get into the ceiling of my room as well 0.0 plus, I don't even remember now what color Flipper was.


I'm happy to hear the cat is well and I'm glad you figured it out!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am okay with a few sick ones. I mean shipping.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

We have a lot of fish around here and two cats. The older male doesn't pay them any attention at all. The younger female will paw at the glass when they move around and meow at them. She hates water though, so she wouldn't dare stick a paw in.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

My cat has been seen watching, but there haven't been any attempts so it's all good so far.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Melodica said:


> We have a lot of fish around here and two cats. The older male doesn't pay them any attention at all. The younger female will paw at the glass when they move around and meow at them. She hates water though, so she wouldn't dare stick a paw in.


Plus the lid.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

My fiance (who came from a catless environment) has been known to leave the lid open on his tanks, which are the ones she seems to watch the most.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What about jumpers?


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

He has two dragon gobies (one in each tank). They've never even come close to jumping out and neither have the platies in the larger tank with one of the gobies. It doesn't happen often, but the few times it has, everyone has been accounted for.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Platies.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

We've got two little red wag platies that I think are the cutest things. They chase each other around and come to the side of the tank and look at me. Also have three painted platies, but they aren't quite as cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Painted fish live shorter lives.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Really? I didn't know that. We had gotten the red wag ones and went back for a couple more, but all they had at the time were the painted ones. Good to know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If they live long enough it also wears off.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ugh people actually paint fish?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They also give them tatoos.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Whaaat Tattos? Paint? what in the world really guys? I'm appaled I even hate that with furry animals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dyimg fish is decreasing inmpopulatity. Although I never heard of dying platies.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I think that is so cruel


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Who would even? I can't believe it.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

me nether


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The dying is deccreasing people have stopped buying them.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The dying is deccreasing people have stopped buying them.


Thank goodness for that! Poor little fishes. :-(


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

"My mom thinks it's an opinion that they need clean and warm water" aI laughed when I heard that, but its really not that funny. And if you really think your fish is in danger, politely request it back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It was never mine.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> I experience this with my mother. She believes bettas can thrive in 1/2 g tanks their whole lives with some gravel and a plastic plant ._. .... I told her they need more and she shrugs me off. And that is why I'm glad I no longer live with her and hear her telling me I'm spending too much on my fish, though I love my mom.. just not her hardheadedness.


lol this sounds like my mum and i


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Melodica said:


> We've got two little red wag platies that I think are the cutest things. They chase each other around and come to the side of the tank and look at me. Also have three painted platies, but they aren't quite as cute.


Googling "painted platies," no those are not dyed fish, that is the natural colour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

When I got my first betta last year, I looked up info and decided that if I was going to do it, I'd do it right. 
I think all the half-a***d attempts to keep fish come from people who see them as expendable decorations and I find that really offensive. To treat death of a pet like an inconvenience. When my Rosie was dying, I was distraught. I never figured out what was wrong and there was nothing I could do for her. I had to sit there for about half an hour with her, basically watching her die and being powerless to stop it. 
That's not something I saw as a mere inconvenience. It was very emotionally upsetting. She was my friend, not some pretty decoration behind glass.

That's why it really annoys me when I see parents buying fish for their kids and not treating them well. For some reason, it seems to me that people who don't respect animals, often have trouble respecting other human beings.
Teach your kids respect for animals of all shapes and sizes!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Googling "painted platies," no those are not dyed fish, that is the natural colour.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Okay. But you do admit that sounds dyed?


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, Choc, painted platies certainly sound dyed, you're right, but it's just selective breeding to produce atypical color patterns. For example, crossing a red wag and a Mickey Mouse will get you something with a dark red base and splotches of color, sometimes even iridescent patches. It's really cool, but I agree the name should be altered. I have a 'painted' platy, but here they are labeled at inkwell platies.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Veiltail:

yeah it's horrible :-( i would do that too, but i'm shy lol :3

maybe i should work at Petsmart and be one of those good employees who go around giving adivce and stuff  ;-)


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

When parents do the wrong thing by thier pets, they are setting a terrible example (this goes from any fish to anything else) for thier children. Absolutely terrible, and very hard to forgive IMO. My parents mistreat/-ed thier pets throughout my early life to now. I feel so much guilt for not knowing any better. 

I try to do better by my daughters. They are NEVER going to see me devaluing a life of any sort. And, I am naturally very cautious of anyone who doesn't treat animals correctly (I don't even like the word "owner," I prefer caregiver). If they don't love/care for animals, IDK how well they would love other humans.

Sorry if this is harsh. It's my soapbox. I'm stepping off now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remeber right red platies are a hybrid of swords and Platies.


----------

